# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  convertir mp3 en wav

## djibril

Salut,
Je souhaiterais convertir des fichiers mp3 en wav sous *windows* *et en ligne de commande DOS*. Quelqu'un connaitrait comment faire?
Car je ne trouve que des logiciels  installer, mais je voudrais pouvoir le faire sous DOS afin de l'intgrer dans une application.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait *mpg321* mais c'est pour linux, et pour l'avoir sous windows, il faut cygwin, et j'ai pas envie de passer par cygwin ou mingw.

Merci

----------


## djibril

ah , je pense que c'est possible avec FFmpeg

----------

